# Postate Cancer Cure



## 1oldgoat (Sep 16, 2011)

After almost a year of growing Medical Marijuana, I never in my wildest dreams would have imagined that I would be in need of this magnificent plant. A couple of months ago I was diagnosed with Prostate Cancer. It is the least aggressive, so that's a blessing. I don't use Cannabis myself, but believe it has medicinal and social effects.

I started taking Cannabis oil 21 days ago. I'm lucky in that I have a wonderful doctor that in step with today's social and medical needs and will wright me a prescription for MM. I had a PSA test done before I started with the Rick Simpson Cure and it was 8.92 21 days ago. It is now 7.99 after only 21 days.
I'm not nearly at full dose yet. Probably about 1/3 the way to 1 gram of oil/day and 60 grams in 90 days. I used 3/4 LB of Lemon Skunk to make about 45 grams of oil and 1/4 LB of Blue Berry that will make about 10-12 grams.

Having been off Cannabis for 22 years, it has taken quite a bit of time to get used to doing this amount of medicine. I OD'd the first night and was in a fetal position, on the floor for 7 hrs. My hearing and vision were highly sensitive. to the point that if my wife talked or moved, I would freak out!

Anyway, I'm having my PSA checked every week for 90 days and will give updates.


----------



## panhead (Sep 16, 2011)

Please do that,im very curious about your outcome,ive got some issues & have been looking into this.

Cant wait to hear some results.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 16, 2011)

thats fantastic news oldgoat! keep us posted.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 16, 2011)

Good Luck man I had a friend die of colon cancer at 19 so I will be watching prayers be with you.


----------



## mjizzle (Sep 16, 2011)

Please update your test results people need this information. Im thinking a pure indica strain will be better or a high CBD strain might be the 1 up on rick simpsons work.


----------



## MaryJsmoke (Sep 16, 2011)

This is great! can't wait to see the updates


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 16, 2011)

Good luck man I hope RSO wipes it out for you!!


----------



## mattman (Sep 16, 2011)

Goat, I am sorry to hear this. The male lineage in my family has a high risk of getting prostate cancer as well. May I ask what your symptoms were? I will keep you in my prayers and have faith that this wonderful medicine will heal you. God bless


----------



## 1oldgoat (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I really thought that only 3 weeks into this cure, it would be to soon to see results, but looks like it is working. I'm to the point now where I'm starting to get used to being wrecked all the time. I start off in the AM with what I call a medium hit which is about the size of a pea. Then I take another about the same size or a little bit bigger at bedtime. Another problem I have is high blood pressure. I take 4 pills normally and this just barely keeps it at 145/85. Now, I have done away with 3 of the pills and my blood pressure is in the 130's over 70-75 and my sleep is a lot better. I'll keep you all posted. My next PSA test will be on Wednesday.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 19, 2011)

Amazing, definitely give us more updates.
What type of research did you do in terms of picking the strains you did?


----------



## 1oldgoat (Sep 19, 2011)

oceangreen said:


> Amazing, definitely give us more updates.
> What type of research did you do in terms of picking the strains you did?


I just used what I had laying around. Rick Simpson uses mostly Indica strains, but Indica dominant Sativa crosses are OK.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 19, 2011)

sounds great,

I have been thinking about this approach but was really looking into a strain with high CBN, known to treat specific medical symptoms, however, I do agree at the end of the day it's pretty much irrelevant, as long as you use an indica.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the reason Rich Simpson uses Indica is because of the couch lock effect. He thinks that if it keeps you at rest, it will cure you faster.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 19, 2011)

1oldgoat said:


> I think the reason Rich Simpson uses Indica is because of the couch lock effect. He thinks that if it keeps you at rest, it will cure you faster.


Yes, Sleep is a vial part of any form or recovery, be it a physical ailment or a mental one. In that regards, an indica does very well. The deep REM sleep is where the magic happens.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, here's my first update. This is the second PSA since I started the "CURE".  For some strange reason, my PSA went up slightly from the 7.99 last week, it's at 8.22 now, but still down from the 8.92 a month ago. I seem to be getting used to these high doses now. The first one of the day has me flying about 2 hrs out. It comes on quite stealthy like. I get a hint about 30-40 minutes after lift off and it gradually creeps in until that heavy lidded feeling creeks over me. Then it's nap time! I'm going to try three doses today and try to get up to a gram quickly and get this over with ASAP. I'm really starting to hate the taste of the oil. May be I should just make a bunch of cookies!? Till next time.


----------



## mjizzle (Sep 24, 2011)

1oldgoat said:


> Well, here's my first update. This is the second PSA since I started the "CURE".  For some strange reason, my PSA went up slightly from the 7.99 last week, it's at 8.22 now, but still down from the 8.92 a month ago. I seem to be getting used to these high doses now. The first one of the day has me flying about 2 hrs out. It comes on quite stealthy like. I get a hint about 30-40 minutes after lift off and it gradually creeps in until that heavy lidded feeling creeks over me. Then it's nap time! I'm going to try three doses today and try to get up to a gram quickly and get this over with ASAP. I'm really starting to hate the taste of the oil. May be I should just make a bunch of cookies!? Till next time.


Hey i read on another forum some other guy with PC and he said the PSA test dont really matter becuase for him they fluctuated but some other test showed no cancer. Is there another test you take?

Why taste it? You can buy Gel caps online pretty cheap. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4GGHP_enUS426US426&q=gel+caps+00&gs_upl=3667l5851l1l6085l7l7l2l0l0l0l499l968l1.3.4-1l7l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&ion=1&biw=1920&bih=988&wrapid=tlif131688543309910&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=11802352144105988371&sa=X&ei=yBN-TtKLGsPi0QGWr83eDw&ved=0CIMBEPMCMAA#


----------



## Charlie Who? (Sep 24, 2011)

1oldgoat said:


> After almost a year of growing Medical Marijuana, I never in my wildest dreams would have imagined that I would be in need of this magnificent plant. A couple of months ago I was diagnosed with Prostate Cancer. It is the least aggressive, so that's a blessing. I don't use Cannabis myself, but believe it has medicinal and social effects.
> 
> I started taking Cannabis oil 21 days ago. I'm lucky in that I have a wonderful doctor that in step with today's social and medical needs and will wright me a prescription for MM. I had a PSA test done before I started with the Rick Simpson Cure and it was 8.92 21 days ago. It is now 7.99 after only 21 days.
> I'm not nearly at full dose yet. Probably about 1/3 the way to 1 gram of oil/day and 60 grams in 90 days. I used 3/4 LB of Lemon Skunk to make about 45 grams of oil and 1/4 LB of Blue Berry that will make about 10-12 grams.
> ...


You oughta take a look at "Run From the Cure" on youtube. I dont know why they named it that--stupid name for a great video. This guy in NovaScotia swears he has cured people of various cancers, including lung cancer, with cannabis oil. Also claims it's good for some other serious diseases, too.

He tried his best to get pharma corps to investigate it, but the Catch 22 is, "we cant experiment with it because it's illegal."

The truth is, the pharma corps dont WANT to cure cancer---it's too big a money maker.
Seriously, check it out, man.

Meantime, GOOD ON YA. Keep on talkin that oil.

CW


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> You oughta take a look at "Run From the Cure" on youtube. I dont know why they named it that--stupid name for a great video. This guy in NovaScotia swears he has cured people of various cancers, including lung cancer, with cannabis oil. Also claims it's good for some other serious diseases, too.
> 
> He tried his best to get pharma corps to investigate it, but the Catch 22 is, "we cant experiment with it because it's illegal."
> 
> ...


His whole thing is based on that...


----------



## HazyLeg (Sep 27, 2011)

TO make a long story short, my father was diagnosed with an enlarged, firm prostate. He was getting up 3-4 time a night to pee. At 63, he had never tried cannabis before. I made him RIck's oil using bubba kush and ak47. After 30 days on the Oil, he stopped getting up to pee. 60 days later he saw the same doctor who diagnosed him before. SHe examined and was stunned that she could not feel the prostate anymore. Psa normal. He also lost weight and says he never felt better. The oil WORKS! Keep it up, you really are curing yourself. Best of luck brother.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Sep 27, 2011)

HazyLeg said:


> TO make a long story short, my father was diagnosed with an enlarged, firm prostate. He was getting up 3-4 time a night to pee. At 63, he had never tried cannabis before. I made him RIck's oil using bubba kush and ak47. After 30 days on the Oil, he stopped getting up to pee. 60 days later he saw the same doctor who diagnosed him before. SHe examined and was stunned that she could not feel the prostate anymore. Psa normal. He also lost weight and says he never felt better. The oil WORKS! Keep it up, you really are curing yourself. Best of luck brother.


That's how I was too. I still get up once, but it's way better than it was. Also, the stream (of pee) is a lot stronger and doesn't start and stop like before.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, the 6th week has come and gone since I started the Rick Simpson Cure and everything is going GREAT. I just got my 4th PSA and it was down again at 7.7 for the week. I'm up to full strength with a gram of oil per day and surprising as it sounds, I don't get stoned anymore. Every CB1 and CB2 receptor in my body must be filled to the brim with THC's...... and CBD's .


----------



## mjizzle (Oct 2, 2011)

awsome man keep it up!


----------



## MaryJsmoke (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, I'm so glad that you keep updating us on your progress. I really hope this works for you...shoot it sounds like it has started. People think I'm insane when I tell them how I think Hash Oil can help your body heal and even cure cancer. I guess call me insane, but it can't hurt and maybe people will decide to experiment with it and find out for themselves. Good luck guy and I hope the best for you.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Oct 12, 2011)

I got my PSA results late last week. It went back up to 8.92!!!!!. That's where I started. I was really bumded out! My doctor says the PSA #'s do go up and down but still, gave me great concern, so I had another one today and it's down lower than it's every been, 7.03 !


----------



## mjizzle (Oct 13, 2011)

is that the only test to show cancer?


----------



## 1oldgoat (Oct 13, 2011)

The PSA is a test for prostate cancer only. It stands for Prostate Specific Antigen.


----------



## Hobie (Oct 19, 2011)

I have friends who swear they lower the PSA with any tomato products


3 -6 tbs per day


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

due to the lycopene?-


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

this is all super great-

had a chesst x ray a day ago and i have a spot on my lung.

get it checked they say.


----------



## Hobie (Oct 20, 2011)

I think its the tomato in general and yes thats one of its benificial elements


----------



## 1oldgoat (Oct 29, 2011)

Things are still going well with the Rick Simpson Cure. My PSA is down to 6.5 now. I'm about have way through the course of treatment and have about 30 grams of oil to go.


----------



## MaryJsmoke (Oct 30, 2011)

congrats! I think I read on another post that you were giving this to your dog also...how is she doing?


----------



## swaggy (Nov 18, 2011)

I also read that aside from prostate cancer marijuana can also use to treat autism.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Dec 3, 2011)

Well it's been a little bit of time since I checked in. My PSA started to go up again, into the high 7's. It came back down to 7.11 and then I ran out of medicine. It went back up to high 7's again but I made another 50 grams last night and we will see next week if it's had an effect.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Dec 3, 2011)

MaryJsmoke said:


> congrats! I think I read on another post that you were giving this to your dog also...how is she doing?


My dog is still getting along. She's getting pretty frail though. Thanks for asking


----------



## itsaplant (Dec 3, 2011)

my friend used to never sleep from prostate enlargement.
I got him a Volcano and now he sleeps until 9am every night with no issues!
Good luck and watching thread,


----------



## KushM4ster (Dec 4, 2011)

someone needs to make a wikipedia page for Rick. Hes a hero and i believe he will go down in history as one of those people that we should have listened too but our government/governments around the world and politics as usual gets in the way. please keep us updated. and if it starts to not work, why dont you try 2gs instead of 1?


----------



## KushM4ster (Jan 9, 2012)

can we get an update?


----------



## itsaplant (Jan 10, 2012)

my friend has been sleeping fine for months now and no longer suffers from prostate issues using the volcano. Although he did not the cancer, he was unable to function as an adult.

But now he is fine.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Jan 11, 2012)

KushM4ster said:


> can we get an update?


Here you go. PSA's went for a crap, but I think I know why. When I made the Cancer Cure I did a second wash of the weed to extract all the goodies I could. This was kept separate from the first wash. When I started using the second washed oil, I notice that I could take a whole gram at a time and not feel anything. I have built up quite a tolerance for the oil, you should feel a little something. I found this out when I started on my second batch. This last oil I made was Dinafem Cheese. The first batch was GHS Lemon Skunk. I saw my PSA numbers change a lot faster on the Lemon Skunk than with the Cheese although, everyone I know who smokes, wants the Cheese and not the Lemon Skunk. So I guess I`ll be making Skunk oil real soon.


----------



## mjizzle (Jan 11, 2012)

i think you should research a high CBD and High THC strain and make the oil with that. If you live in a medical marijuana state this should be easier. Cuz i beleive the CBD is more benificial.


----------



## ford442 (Jan 25, 2012)

hey guys,
my father is dying of prostate cancer.. i want to give him juice, but i don't know any indoor growers and there are no dispensaries in my county to simply provide me with some fresh leaf at this time of year..
any suggestions of how i can obtain fresh fan leaves? at this point his chemo has stopped and he is in hospice care.. he is very weak from infection and barely eating.. he tells his girlfriend that he wants to get better and this is the only thing that i know of to try..
my dad was a grower, but i don't want to disturb him with getting any connections from him.. plus i have not introduced the idea of him taking this - i want to get it together and then calmly offer a shot of it..
any advice would be greatly appreciated!
thank you.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Jan 25, 2012)

ford442 said:


> hey guys,
> my father is dying of prostate cancer.. i want to give him juice, but i don't know any indoor growers and there are no dispensaries in my county to simply provide me with some fresh leaf at this time of year..
> any suggestions of how i can obtain fresh fan leaves? at this point his chemo has stopped and he is in hospice care.. he is very weak from infection and barely eating.. he tells his girlfriend that he wants to get better and this is the only thing that i know of to try..
> my dad was a grower, but i don't want to disturb him with getting any connections from him.. plus i have not introduced the idea of him taking this - i want to get it together and then calmly offer a shot of it..
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Dad. I don't think fan leaves are going to do much. Short of growing your own, I don't know what I would do. You don't want stuff off the street unless you know where and how it was grown. Have your Dad watch Rick Simpsons video "Run from the Cure". It will open his eyes to what MJ can do as a medicine.


----------



## bermudachubs (Jan 26, 2012)

I definitely think MJ could be the key to finding a cure to cancer. Still a long ways to go but there is a growing amount of research that points in that direction. But I think government and the big multinational players in the pharmaceutical & medical industries suppress research & development because of the adverse effects it would have on the economy and their profit margins. Big pharmacy only wants to use processed derivatives of weed so they can make a profit. I work for a medical bill auditing company and some of the mark-ups on pharmaceuticals is stunning - a 2000% mark-up is not that uncommon. If the automobile industry did that your average car would cost around $250K. 

I think it will probably be MJ breeders that develop the strains for a grow-your-own cure instead of some jokers in lab coats. The medical industry just won't accept the fact the medicine works best when smoked, vaped or ingested. I've been labeled a tin-hat conspiracy freak for this opinion - but of course my thinking is flawed - it's all that weed I been smoking. Now somebody pass the bong...


_*To Murfy*_ - I hope your tests all come back negative, but you may want to check out the Harvard University studies conducted a few years ago that address the effects of MJ on lung cancer tumors. Just Google it.


----------



## ford442 (Jan 26, 2012)

you are correct bermuda - pot is a cancer cure and in fact there have been about 6 other actual cures which the AMA and other docotrs' unions have kept down over the years..


----------



## KushM4ster (Feb 18, 2012)

let us know if the cancer eventually goes away on the lemon skunk oil and how long/the look on the doctors face.


----------



## ford442 (Feb 18, 2012)

my father has only a few days left.. it is over for him - but, not for the untold billions of us who will follow him if we do not research using this plant for medicine and overturn the ban on curing cancer!


----------



## 1oldgoat (Feb 18, 2012)

I ran out of the Lemon Skunk. I had cheese to spare, but I never got the impression that it as good as the skunk. At least, my patients like the cheese over the lemon when smoking. I just made some more oil out of cheese and skunk is on the grow. I was out for a week or so and over that period of time my PSA started to climb back up. So after being on the new oil, my PSA went way down to 6.58 from 7.9.


----------



## dtp5150 (Feb 19, 2012)

ford442 said:


> my father has only a few days left.. it is over for him - but, not for the untold billions of us who will follow him if we do not research using this plant for medicine and overturn the ban on curing cancer!



sorry to hear friend :/




1oldgoat said:


> I ran out of the Lemon Skunk. I had cheese to spare, but I never got the impression that it as good as the skunk. At least, my patients like the cheese over the lemon when smoking. I just made some more oil out of cheese and skunk is on the grow. I was out for a week or so and over that period of time my PSA started to climb back up. So after being on the new oil, my PSA went way down to 6.58 from 7.9.


well....cheese IS just a phenotype of skunk....so....I do wish u the best of luck, and the whole MMJ community in the world is appreciative of your documentation!


----------



## 1oldgoat (Feb 19, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> sorry to hear friend :/
> 
> 
> 
> well....cheese IS just a phenotype of skunk....so....I do wish u the best of luck, and the whole MMJ community in the world is appreciative of your documentation!


Yes, it is a skunk phenotype, but it is very different in how it affects the individual. I'm making another batch to-nite of cheese oil.


----------



## elysium (Apr 7, 2012)

Is there any update recently?


----------



## elysium (Apr 7, 2012)

I've spoken to over a dozen people personally, who have cured theirs or their loved ones cancers with cannabis oil. Including Pancreatic and Bone.

3 of them were prostate cancer.

May I suggest you take a dose 3 times a day instead of 2? This will increase the metabolic pressure on the cancer.

Also - melt some of the oil with coco butter - refrigerate then mold into suppositories using tin foil. Applying the oil into the mucous membranes of the anal cavity bypasses the gut and given the proximity to the prostate, will make an additional route of attack for the cannabinoids to bind to the cancer cells.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Apr 7, 2012)

elysium said:


> I've spoken to over a dozen people personally, who have cured theirs or their loved ones cancers with cannabis oil. Including Pancreatic and Bone.
> 
> 3 of them were prostate cancer.
> 
> ...


Hi all.thanks for the concern. I ran out of oil and my numbers were starting to rise. I made a little more with 3 small plants I had and now the numbers are going down again. 2 weeks ago it went over 9 for the first time. The next week it went down 8.19. I'm going in today to have it checked. I'll post results later. elysium.....thanks for the new delivery system. For all the good it's doing....I might as well stick up my @ss. "D


----------



## elysium (Apr 7, 2012)

Are you using a Sativa or Indica strain?

The reason I ask is because I know of a supplier who gave a 60 gram treatment of sativa oil to a man with PC who failed to respond. He then took a 60 gram Indica oil and was cured. 

This particular supplier only supplies an Indica oil now for this reason.

The only logical hypothesis was the indica oil contained more cannabidiol (CBD) 

I can't remember exactly where I seen the literature - but using the oil in suppository form makes it much much more bio-available for the body.

Also - consume the oil with a fat (again this is very important to make it bio-available) as the cannabinoids are fat soluble. So 85% cocoa chocolate or organic extra virgin coconut oil will do.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Apr 7, 2012)

I was using Lemon skunk from Greenhouse. This last while I've been using Cheese. Your right about finding the correct proportion of their canibinoids. Thanks for the butter trick and.....well. the other one too.  I foretell, a box of rubber gloves are in order.


----------



## elysium (Apr 7, 2012)

1oldgoat said:


> I was using Lemon skunk from Greenhouse. This last while I've been using Cheese. Your right about finding the correct proportion of their canaibinoids. Thanks for the butter trick and.....well. the other one too.  I foretell, a box of rubber gloves are in order.


Ok so Lemon Skunk is mainly Sativa and Dinafem Cheese is mainly Indica. So the Dinafem Cheese is a much better choice.

Have you still noticed an improvement in symptoms? Better stream? Less Nocturia? 

I would pay much more attention to physical symptom relief than a PSA test.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Apr 7, 2012)

elysium said:


> Ok so Lemon Skunk is mainly Sativa and Dinafem Cheese is mainly Indica. So the Dinafem Cheese is a much better choice.
> 
> Have you still noticed an improvement in symptoms? *Better stream? Less Nocturia?*
> 
> I would pay much more attention to physical symptom relief than a PSA test.


Within hrs of taking the first oil my stream was 200% better, unless I drink beer, I don't get up. Don't know if Cheese is better. I know the patients I had wanted the Cheese to smoke over the Lemon Skunk. Do you know what if the Cheese that they say came from a spontaneous reversal of of a female plant turning into a male plant and is supposed to be like the Cheese of old? I've got the seed, maybe I should plant some for giggles.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Apr 7, 2012)

I probably should have asked how much oil do you use when you stick it where the sun don't shine?  Cuz I just fit a 1/2 gram of oil and some butter in a gel cap and shoved it (you know where). I hope this isn't some cruel joke and I'm gonna fry my brain as well as my cancer.





elysium said:


> Ok so Lemon Skunk is mainly Sativa and Dinafem Cheese is mainly Indica. So the Dinafem Cheese is a much better choice.
> 
> Have you still noticed an improvement in symptoms? Better stream? Less Nocturia?
> 
> I would pay much more attention to physical symptom relief than a PSA test.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Apr 7, 2012)

Great news. PSA dropped from 8.19-6.72 over the last week.


----------



## elysium (Apr 7, 2012)

1oldgoat said:


> Within hrs of taking the first oil my stream was 200% better, unless I drink beer, I don't get up. Don't know if Cheese is better. I know the patients I had wanted the Cheese to smoke over the Lemon Skunk. Do you know what if the Cheese that they say came from a spontaneous reversal of of a female plant turning into a male plant and is supposed to be like the Cheese of old? I've got the seed, maybe I should plant some for giggles.


As Cheese is more indica it will naturally contain more Cannabidiol - so is a better route for sure.

If you can grow, look at Harlequin or some of the new CBD Crew seeds which have an unreal 1:1 ratio of THC/CBD.


----------



## elysium (Apr 7, 2012)

1oldgoat said:


> I probably should have asked how much oil do you use when you stick it where the sun don't shine?  Cuz I just fit a 1/2 gram of oil and some butter in a gel cap and shoved it (you know where). I hope this isn't some cruel joke and I'm gonna fry my brain as well as my cancer.


1/2 gram is a huge amount for a Suppositiry! Well done - the more the better!

Ive never heard of using a gel cap ? Did it dissolve? Did you feel the high?


----------



## elysium (Apr 7, 2012)

1oldgoat said:


> Great news. PSA dropped from 8.19-6.72 over the last week.


Great news!

Now increase the metabolic pressure on it! 

And don't forget to consume the oil with a fat soluble like cocoa butter.


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 17, 2012)

elysium said:


> Also - consume the oil with a fat (again this is very important to make it bio-available) as the cannabinoids are fat soluble. So 85% cocoa chocolate or organic extra virgin coconut oil will do.


Can you talk a little more about how fats work with the cannabinoids inside us? I need to do the suppository method,


----------



## Eulin (Apr 17, 2012)

Its powerful medicine - check this out:

http://www.cannabisscience.com/download/patient1_april62011_casestudy_1.pdf


----------



## elysium (Apr 18, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Can you talk a little more about how fats work with the cannabinoids inside us? I need to do the suppository method,


Basically THC is fat soluble so it enters into your body's fat cells. Coconut oil is 90% raw saturated fat (and EXTREMELY healthy in its own right) 

If you heat the cannabis oil up with some coconut oil (homogenise) and bind them together this will rapidly increase absorption of the THC into your fat cells.

I'll try and dig out the research paper where they looked at the bio-availability of oral ingestion VS suppository - and the suppository route was far superior.

It enters the mucous membranes of the anal cavity (thus bypassing degradation in the liver) and yout body then uses much more of the dose you give it.

The best approach is to use oral and suppository administration.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I didn't think I would get a visit from our local police force (RCMP). I opened the door to greet two RCMP officers. They asked my name and said that someone had told them I had a grow op going on. I didn't argue with them and took them where I had it going. By "it" I mean my lonely 12 inch plant. I also have debilitating PTSD (post traumatic stress syndrome) that comes with extreme fatigue, so I haven't been on top of the growing end of it. I ran out of meds a week ago and had one stinking (literally) skunk plant growing. They were cool with it and were going to let me keep it, because they could see that I wasn't dealing it. So they spoke to there Sargent and they really couldn't let me keep it as I don't have a license. So I ripped it out of it's bed and gave it to them. As they were leaving they said words to the effect, tomorrows another day, do what you have to do. In other words, we aren't going to hassle you for a couple of plants.. So, I started 5 more plants as they were leaving. I might add that these police officers were totally professional in dealing with me and I thank them for that.


----------



## elysium (Apr 19, 2012)

1oldgoat said:


> Well, I didn't think I would get a visit from our local police force (RCMP). I opened the door to greet two RCMP officers. They asked my name and said that someone had told them I had a grow op going on. I didn't argue with them and took them where I had it going. By "it" I mean my lonely 12 inch plant. I also have debilitating PTSD (post traumatic stress syndrome) that comes with extreme fatigue, so I haven't been on top of the growing end of it. I ran out of meds a week ago and had one stinking (literally) skunk plant growing. They were cool with it and were going to let me keep it, because they could see that I wasn't dealing it. So they spoke to there Sargent and they really couldn't let me keep it as I don't have a license. So I ripped it out of it's bed and gave it to them. As they were leaving they said words to the effect, tomorrows another day, do what you have to do. In other words, we aren't going to hassle you for a couple of plants.. So, I started 5 more plants as they were leaving. I might add that these police officers were totally professional in dealing with me and I thank them for that.


Disgusting people cannot grow a natural medicine to heal themselves... How's it been going anyway? Apart from this of course.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 24, 2012)

Please continue to update! My husband has prostate cancer. He had his prostate removed in October of '10, and now his PSA is rising again. I have just harvested my first indica plant and we are going to do the extraction with butane as soon as the plant is dry enough. I have others growing that are not quite ready, but I will be using them to make oil also. He is scheduled to start radiation treatment in a couple of weeks and I am hoping that the oil can drop his PSA before then. When it was tested last month it was .2 which means the cancer is returning since he has no prostate. He is going to be tested again next Monday. He also has a lesion on his spine which may or may not be cancer. I will be sure to let you know if we get results.


----------



## missnu (Apr 24, 2012)

wow...just wow... crazy things are a happening...


----------



## elysium (Apr 25, 2012)

I've done some research into activating cannabinoid receptors.... 

Please find below...

____________________

Activating Cannabinoid Receptors
April 2012


Cannabinoid therapy appears to works marvelously for some, and yet others fail to respond.

Whilst it is critical to consider cannabinoid content as a factor in this (i.e. &#8211; Is there enough Cannabidiol (CBD) in your extract? Etc. Another mitigating detail lies within if ones cannabinoid receptors are activated or not.

Methylation has been proven to deactivate CB receptors, and this appears particularly prevalent within cancers of the stomach, colon[SUB]1[/SUB] and breast.

If methylation can create such an unwanted and critical scenario during cannabinoid therapy, then those undergoing cannabinoid therapy should look to include demethylating[SUB]2 [/SUB]agents into their regime.

These include; Green Tea, FeverFew and Annurca Apples[SUB]3[/SUB]
Green Tea is particularly useful as it can also naturally create Anti-Angiogenesis[SUB]4[/SUB]

Another area that should be explored is within the use of Phenolic Oils.

Phenols and Phenylpropanoids are compounds of carbon-ring molecules incorporating on isoprene unit. They are sometimes called hemiterpenes. There are dozens of varieties of phenylpropanoids. They are found in Clove (90%), Cassia (80%), Basil (75%), Cinnamon (73%), Oregano (60%), Anise (50%), and Peppermint (25%).

While they can create conditions where unfriendly viruses and bacteria cannot live, the most important function performed by phenylpropanoids is that they clean the receptor sites on the cells. Without clean receptor sites cells cannot communicate, and the body malfunctions, resulting in sickness.

David Stewart, PhD, DNM also suggests in his book 'The Chemistry of Essential Oils Made Simple&#8217; &#8211; that phenolic oils can clean receptor sites.

Prof. Dr. Jürg Gertsch of the Institute of Biochemistry and Molecular Medicine, Switzerland conducted a brilliant research paper[SUB]5[/SUB] looking for Phytocannabinoids beyond cannabis.

Prof Jürg Gertsch was kind enough to suggest the essential oil of Melissa officinalis (Lemon Balm) due to its terpenoid content, as a way to activate CB receptors, based on some preliminary research he has conducted.

[SUB]1 http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080801074056.htm[/SUB]
[SUB]2 http://www.anti-agingfirewalls.com/2009/11/01/dna-demethylation-&#8211;-a-new-way-of-coming-at-cancers/[/SUB]
[SUB]3[/SUB] [SUB]http://jn.nutrition.org/content/137/12/2622.full[/SUB]
[SUB]4 http://www.alternativecancer.me/therapy/anti-angiogenesis-foods-agents-fight-cancer-natural/[/SUB]
[SUB]6 [/SUB][SUB]http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2931553/[/SUB]


----------



## elysium (Apr 25, 2012)

I've done some research into activating cannabinoid receptors.... 

Please find below...

____________________

Activating Cannabinoid Receptors
April 2012


Cannabinoid therapy appears to works marvelously for some, and yet others fail to respond.

Whilst it is critical to consider cannabinoid content as a factor in this (i.e. &#8211; Is there enough Cannabidiol (CBD) in your extract? Etc. Another mitigating detail lies within if ones cannabinoid receptors are activated or not.

Methylation has been proven to deactivate CB receptors, and this appears particularly prevalent within cancers of the stomach, colon[SUB]1[/SUB] and breast.

If methylation can create such an unwanted and critical scenario during cannabinoid therapy, then those undergoing cannabinoid therapy should look to include demethylating[SUB]2 [/SUB]agents into their regime.

These include; Green Tea, FeverFew and Annurca Apples[SUB]3[/SUB]
Green Tea is particularly useful as it can also naturally create Anti-Angiogenesis[SUB]4[/SUB]

Another area that should be explored is within the use of Phenolic Oils.

Phenols and Phenylpropanoids are compounds of carbon-ring molecules incorporating on isoprene unit. They are sometimes called hemiterpenes. There are dozens of varieties of phenylpropanoids. They are found in Clove (90%), Cassia (80%), Basil (75%), Cinnamon (73%), Oregano (60%), Anise (50%), and Peppermint (25%).

While they can create conditions where unfriendly viruses and bacteria cannot live, the most important function performed by phenylpropanoids is that they clean the receptor sites on the cells. Without clean receptor sites cells cannot communicate, and the body malfunctions, resulting in sickness.

David Stewart, PhD, DNM also suggests in his book 'The Chemistry of Essential Oils Made Simple&#8217; &#8211; that phenolic oils can clean receptor sites.

Prof. Dr. Jürg Gertsch of the Institute of Biochemistry and Molecular Medicine, Switzerland conducted a brilliant research paper[SUB]5[/SUB] looking for Phytocannabinoids beyond cannabis.

Prof Jürg Gertsch was kind enough to suggest the essential oil of Melissa officinalis (Lemon Balm) due to its terpenoid content, as a way to activate CB receptors, based on some preliminary research he has conducted.

[SUB]1 http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080801074056.htm[/SUB]
[SUB]2 http://www.anti-agingfirewalls.com/2009/11/01/dna-demethylation-&#8211;-a-new-way-of-coming-at-cancers/[/SUB]
[SUB]3[/SUB] [SUB]http://jn.nutrition.org/content/137/12/2622.full[/SUB]
[SUB]4 http://www.alternativecancer.me/therapy/anti-angiogenesis-foods-agents-fight-cancer-natural/[/SUB]
[SUB]5 [/SUB][SUB]http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2931553/[/SUB]


----------



## 1oldgoat (Jun 19, 2012)

Well it`s been some time since I last updated you all. It`s been a little rocky, but life seldom go`s smoothly all the time. I was steadily going down (PSA that is) and was down in the 6-7 range when I ran out of MMJ. I had to buy a lb off the street, but the guy gave me a break cuz it was for a cancer cure and not recreational. Anyway, my PSA went right up over a few weeks without. As soon as I went back on the cure, it started going down and then for some strange reason it started back up for a few days. I was just about ready to give in, cuz, even though we had fun growing up in the 60`s when love wasn`t the only thing in the air. It gets a little bit much to take at such hi doses. But like Rick Simpson says your supposed to rest while getting rid of this cancer and by the time 2 hrs have past and I start to lift off, I gotta crawl into the sack for a couple hrs of R&R. BAck to the topic.

So I started taking this new oil and my PSA's started heading in the right direction, down! It was 8 a week after starting back on it and yesterday (a month after being on it) it was a 3.48..... I surely want and hope this is the real deal. Cheers


----------



## mjizzle (Jun 21, 2012)

New oil? What was differant? Did you make it your self?


----------



## purklize (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't give up, from what you've said it seems clear it's working! Even if it doesn't cure it it's probably limiting growth and preventing spreading - giving you more time to spend with your family. Thanks for sharing and I really wish you well.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 2, 2012)

My husband has been on the oil since 5/5. His psa prior to the oil was doubling every 6 weeks because he has the agressive type of prostate cancer. We only have enough mj to make enough for him to take 1/2 gram per day. His psa has not dropped, but has remained steady over the last 2 months. I hope to get more medicine from the crop I am growing for the fall. I will continue to update also.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jul 12, 2012)

1oldgoat, have you ever heard the health benefits of cayenne pepper? Here is a link that i think you should read, lots of great info.

http://www.cayennepepper.info/can-cayenne-pepper-cure-cancer.html

Good luck man!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 12, 2012)

Goat - Update?


----------



## purklize (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey, you guys should think about growing high CBD strains sometime. CBD has a slightly different mechanism of action than THC and may (or may not) be more effective for this specific cancer. Also, CBD doesn't get you stoned so you could take really high doses without being useless all day.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Sep 20, 2012)

purklize said:


> Hey, you guys should think about growing high CBD strains sometime. CBD has a slightly different mechanism of action than THC and may (or may not) be more effective for this specific cancer. Also, CBD doesn't get you stoned so you could take really high doses without being useless all day.


Just a comment and update. Purklize......What you're saying about the CBD is very true. The MMJ I had to buy off the street was high in THC and I have to take it at night so I don't get so wasted. The MMJ I grew last year was WAYYYY!!!! better than what I'm using now. Not sure of the strain, but it doesn't bring my PSA #'s down like the Lemon Skunk did and I could take a gram of the oil and not even feel it. It still works better than nothing.

I'm still around 10 or so, up from 9.8 when I had my biopsy. So all in all I haven't gotten any worse. So now that I have my license to grow and posses MMJ, I've got 30 Lemon Skunk plants ready to put into 12/12. So So I declare.....this time next year, I'll be rid of it.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Nov 6, 2012)

So..........my new crop is just a few days away from harvest. It's been a long time coming. I ran out of the meds a couple weeks ago, but PSA #'s are still in the 10's. Can't wait till I get some of the good stuff. I slept so much better on the Lemon Skunk, plus the obvious anti-cancerous benefits.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 6, 2012)

if it's the cbd that helps the Israelis have bred a no thc high cbd strain that's truly medicinal.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Nov 6, 2012)

dbkick said:


> if it's the cbd that helps the Israelis have bred a no thc high cbd strain that's truly medicinal.


I'm not sure what you mean! Can you explain please.


----------



## nameno (Feb 5, 2013)

Old Goat,how 'bout an update?


----------



## 1oldgoat (Feb 5, 2013)

nameno said:


> Old Goat,how 'bout an update?


I've been back on the oil for over a mth now and it (psa) went down into the 9's from the 12's. Now these two past weeks I've started going back up again. I'm thinking that it (oil) has degraded some how.


----------



## nameno (Feb 9, 2013)

Man last I heard I think it was close 3 or so.It looks like you run out at the wrong time. What is your thoughts on it? Thanks for all your trouble,you've done good updates.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Feb 9, 2013)

nameno said:


> Man last I heard I think it was close 3 or so.It looks like you run out at the wrong time. What is your thoughts on it? Thanks for all your trouble,you've done good updates.


I was down to 6 after the first months that I used the oil, then I ran out. I've got lots of oil left, but I think It's degrading over time. My last two lab results are in the 10's and don't want to go any further. I'm positive I'd be worse off without taking it. The first oil I make was way different than this last batch. I get totally wrecked on it. The first batch I couldn't feel anything. I think I picked it while the trichomes were all clear. This time they were all milky with some orange here and there.


----------



## nameno (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the lowest that I saw you post was 3.48 in case you forgot. I 
hope these words find you healed,praise GOD! It looks like when you are
on the oil you got it licked,then you run out & it goes back up? Sure does 
seem like a grower close by would stand up & help out? Have a good day & 
may all your grows be large & potent.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Feb 20, 2013)

nameno said:


> I think the lowest that I saw you post was 3.48 in case you forgot. I
> hope these words find you healed,praise GOD! It looks like when you are
> on the oil you got it licked,then you run out & it goes back up? Sure does
> seem like a grower close by would stand up & help out? Have a good day &
> may all your grows be large & potent.


Yes...when on the oil...PSA down and when out of oil...my PSA goes up. I'm also wondering if just storing it in the fridge with no lid might compromise it somehow?


----------



## nameno (Mar 2, 2013)

I would think so,I would seal it up in something. I believe it was super lemon haze that was helping so much ? I would like to somehow help? It's too early for me to think while the rifleman is on. I thought maybe you were not coming here much,but I'll start checking everyday to see if you have any news for us. I don't know what state you are in.but if you are close to me I'll help,if not close seems like someone close would volunteer to help with what you need help doing.Oh yeah I'm close to Myrtle beach s.c.Peace


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes........I'm still kicking.  in the last few weeks I haven't slept quite as soundly. While on the oil I usually sleep like a rock! I've got another lb. left and will make some fresh meds. I'm going to also change to another strain. I've got some Critical Mass from Mr. nice. We'll see how that acts.


----------



## mjizzle (Mar 5, 2013)

consider trying some cannotonic since its high n CBD and jsut make a batch of that plus a batch of some high thc stuff.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 5, 2013)

1oldgoat said:


> I'm not sure what you mean! Can you explain please.


what I meant was that its the thc that makes you high but if its the cbd that's supposed to be highly medicinal, an anti-inflammatory , not to get into details because I don't know much about the medicinal use, I get high just because I like getting high. there are some high cbd low thc strains around but awhile back I was reading that the israelis developed a strain with no thc and high cbd. I know those that talk about rick simpsons cure for cancer requires a gram of oil a day for 90 days or something like that, again the details slip my mind. I dunno about you but I've done over 1 gram doses of oil and can say with the high thc sometimes that large a dose is not very enjoyable. the high cbd low/no thc would be easier to handle.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree..it's not enjoyable. I've been doing a gram a day pretty much for more than a year.


----------



## nameno (Mar 17, 2013)

1 I finally got ahold of 2 grams of that SLH you been talking about.I liked what I smoked it will , you know how long,but I want to try to make that oil after I can grow enough to fool with making. How much dried bud does it take to make 30 - 90 grams of oil? May you be blessed with a crop of abundance and healed.Peace
PS,I got some brain injuries and my communication skills are lacking at times. Where sometimes it's just my typing. Ask I don't mind explaining what I wanted to say.


----------



## nameno (Mar 17, 2013)

What is the longest # of days you took the slh oil in a row without running out? Thanks.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 17, 2013)

nameno said:


> 1 I finally got ahold of 2 grams of that SLH you been talking about.I liked what I smoked it will , you know how long,but I want to try to make that oil after I can grow enough to fool with making. How much dried bud does it take to make 30 - 90 grams of oil? May you be blessed with a crop of abundance and healed.Peace
> PS,I got some brain injuries and my communication skills are lacking at times. Where sometimes it's just my typing. Ask I don't mind explaining what I wanted to say.


to get 90 grams of oil would take over 2 pounds of weed if my math is right this early in the morning.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 17, 2013)

nameno said:


> 1 I finally got ahold of 2 grams of that SLH you been talking about.I liked what I smoked it will , you know how long,but I want to try to make that oil after I can grow enough to fool with making. How much dried bud does it take to make 30 - 90 grams of oil? May you be blessed with a crop of abundance and healed.Peace
> PS,I got some brain injuries and my communication skills are lacking at times. Where sometimes it's just my typing. Ask I don't mind explaining what I wanted to say.


It takes 1 LB of GOOD WEED to get 90 grams of oil. This will last 3 months at a gram/day.


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 17, 2013)

> first night and was in a fetal position, on the floor for 7 hrs


It happens to beginners, you greened out bro, would have been funny to watch.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 17, 2013)

Have you ever tried drinking water through a straw while keeping your face on the floor? Well..........I do!.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 17, 2013)

Charlie Who? said:


> You oughta take a look at "Run From the Cure" on youtube. I dont know why they named it that--stupid name for a great video. This guy in NovaScotia swears he has cured people of various cancers, including lung cancer, with cannabis oil. Also claims it's good for some other serious diseases, too.
> 
> He tried his best to get pharma corps to investigate it, but the Catch 22 is, "we cant experiment with it because it's illegal."
> 
> ...


There's a gigantic cancer run managed by a large canadian bank that generates huge donations called "Run for the Cure".


----------



## nameno (Apr 8, 2013)

"Run from the cure" ? I never heard anything bad about it.


----------



## nameno (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Old Goat,how's everything?


----------



## 1oldgoat (Feb 24, 2014)

nameno said:


> Hey Old Goat,how's everything?


Hey nameno....all is well. I've tried about 3-4 different strains of pot over the last year. None of them came close to response I got with the first strain. I now have a crop of Cheese to chop down and see if it's the strain I first tried. I've been vaporizing instead of ingesting. It's not as effective as ingesting but I've been able to keep my PSA at around 10. That's where it was 3 years ago. One of the first signs that it's working is, my urine stream gets stronger... and while testing the new Cheese, it's as strong as it ever was. I talked to my Urologist a while ago and he says it's progressed so little there's really no need for surgery and to keep an eye on it.


----------



## nameno (Feb 28, 2014)

Glad to hear from you,I was hoping the slh had got rid of it.I thought about you 2 days ago when I came across an article
about a new cure,I can't remember what it said,seems like I quit reading when it mentioned a word that started with rad,I
didn't know what it meant,but didn't look like something I would do.I just found out the problem with my last 2 grows,I think.
The bulb was still coming on,but wasn't doing what it should. I was cleaning getting ready for another round just checked it.
I sure expected more out of it Ushio,I don't believe it made 7000 hours.What kind of vape you using? I need to be using one.I been trying to help a friends daughter she has crohns I plan on making her some oil,get her to juice some & I don't know what else,
You got any ideas for her? GL & Have a great day!


----------



## 1oldgoat (Feb 28, 2014)

I have an Extreme Q. Here's a link.... http://torontovaporizer.ca/vaporizers/arizer-extreme-q-vaporizer.html . I'm not sure about crohns. MMJ is good for inflammation. I would think that ingesting MMJ would be the best way to take, as the oil would be right at the site where the problem is. or...you could make brownies. The only reason I'm vaping now is because I ran out oil and I didn't want to smoke It. I'll be back to injesting as soon as the crops ready. Take care and I hope your friends daughter improves.

Doug


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 4, 2014)

I personally believe the best way to use cannabis as medicine is to just straight up eat it. The problem is that just sticking a bud in your mouth and trying to chew it up and choke it down isn't very pleasant. That's why i highly recommend mixing buds into a daily smoothie. This also gives you the option to consume the cannabis raw with THC in its acidic state (THC-A) making it non-psychoactive. If you did want to activate/convert the THC-A in the plant material to THC you can use an oven to decarboxylate it first. Plus you'll get all the great health benefits of a daily smoothie as well!

Any quality blender will do the trick, start with a little of your favorite fresh cold fruit juice, and a combination of fresh and frozen fruits or vegetables and your cannabis. Keeping the mixture cold by using frozen fruit will prevent cannabinoids (oils) from sticking to the blender. The better it tastes, the more effective it will actually be. The terpenes and flavonoids of the fruit will actually make the cannabinoids from the cannabis more effective. Another great addition to the smoothie is hemp seeds, they &#8203;extremely rich in fiber, protein, vitamins/minerals and most important omega fatty acids. These omega fatty acids are essential for our bodies own natural endocannabinoid production.

Hope this helps Doug, keep us posted!


----------



## CaretakerDad (Mar 4, 2014)

1oldgoat said:


> Hey nameno....all is well. I've tried about 3-4 different strains of pot over the last year. None of them came close to response I got with the first strain. I now have a crop of Cheese to chop down and see if it's the strain I first tried. I've been vaporizing instead of ingesting. It's not as effective as ingesting but I've been able to keep my PSA at around 10. That's where it was 3 years ago. One of the first signs that it's working is, my urine stream gets stronger... and while testing the new Cheese, it's as strong as it ever was. I talked to my Urologist a while ago and he says it's progressed so little there's really no need for surgery and to keep an eye on it.


PM sent, contact me if you need help.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 4, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> I personally believe the best way to use cannabis as medicine is to just straight up eat it. The problem is that just sticking a bud in your mouth and trying to chew it up and choke it down isn't very pleasant. That's why i highly recommend mixing buds into a daily smoothie. This also gives you the option to consume the cannabis raw with THC in its acidic state (THC-A) making it non-psychoactive. If you did want to activate/convert the THC-A in the plant material to THC you can use an oven to decarboxylate it first. Plus you'll get all the great health benefits of a daily smoothie as well!
> 
> Any quality blender will do the trick, start with a little of your favorite fresh cold fruit juice, and a combination of fresh and frozen fruits or vegetables and your cannabis. Keeping the mixture cold by using frozen fruit will prevent cannabinoids (oils) from sticking to the blender. The better it tastes, the more effective it will actually be. The terpenes and flavonoids of the fruit will actually make the cannabinoids from the cannabis more effective. Another great addition to the smoothie is hemp seeds, they &#8203;extremely rich in fiber, protein, vitamins/minerals and most important omega fatty acids. These omega fatty acids are essential for our bodies own natural endocannabinoid production.
> 
> Hope this helps Doug, keep us posted!


My Dr says that's the best way, also. I may have to try it. How do you know what the dosage should be? With the oil it was 1 grm/day. I think that was the equivalent of 1/3 of an oz. of weed/day.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 4, 2014)

1oldgoat said:


> My Dr says that's the best way, also. I may have to try it. How do you know what the dosage should be? With the oil it was 1 grm/day. I think that was the equivalent of 1/3 of an oz. of weed/day.


Without lab testing its going to be somewhat of guessing game but we can still figure out the range

First you need to think in terms of mg. How many mg of total cannabinoid content was your oil... "Good oil" is usually in the 60-80% total cannabinoid range, which means good oil usually has 600-800 mg of total cannabinoids per gram of oil. 

Now when thinking in terms of flowers (buds), most good "medical" strains will test in the 16-21% total cannabinoid range, which in terms of mg equates to 160-210mg of total cannabinoids per gram of flowers. 

Since we don't have lab test results to work with right now we'll just work with the _average_ to get you a ballpark dosage in flowers. Lets assume your daily gram of oil is 70% (700mg) cannabinoids, you would need to consume 3.78 grams (a little over an 1/8 oz) of flowers that test at 18.5% total cannabinoids to deliver the same dose. 

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 4, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Without lab testing its going to be somewhat of guessing game but we can still figure out the range
> 
> First you need to think in terms of mg. How many mg of total cannabinoid content was your oil... "Good oil" is usually in the 60-80% total cannabinoid range, which means good oil usually has 600-800 mg of total cannabinoids per gram of oil.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the info Huel.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 4, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> I personally believe the best way to use cannabis as medicine is to just straight up eat it. The problem is that just sticking a bud in your mouth and trying to chew it up and choke it down isn't very pleasant. That's why i highly recommend mixing buds into a daily smoothie. This also gives you the option to consume the cannabis raw with THC in its acidic state (THC-A) making it non-psychoactive. If you did want to activate/convert the THC-A in the plant material to THC you can use an oven to decarboxylate it first. Plus you'll get all the great health benefits of a daily smoothie as well!
> 
> Any quality blender will do the trick, start with a little of your favorite fresh cold fruit juice, and a combination of fresh and frozen fruits or vegetables and your cannabis. Keeping the mixture cold by using frozen fruit will prevent cannabinoids (oils) from sticking to the blender. The better it tastes, the more effective it will actually be. The terpenes and flavonoids of the fruit will actually make the cannabinoids from the cannabis more effective. Another great addition to the smoothie is hemp seeds, they &#8203;extremely rich in fiber, protein, vitamins/minerals and most important omega fatty acids. These omega fatty acids are essential for our bodies own natural endocannabinoid production.
> 
> Hope this helps Doug, keep us posted!


I could just have my PSA checked every 2 weeks to see if I'm going up or down. I could really see my PSA move up or down when I changed from my first batch. It was absolutely heading down every week until I ran out and had to buy off the street.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 6, 2014)

Well.....I got my PSA checked yesterday and it was at 9.5. I'll switch from making oil, to juicing. I'll start with 1/8 to start and go from there.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck brother, keep is posted!


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 6, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Good luck brother, keep is posted!



Tks Huel...will do.


----------



## nameno (Mar 23, 2014)

Goat keep us posted,please, Huel,did I understand to use a little over a 1/8 in a smoothie for all day? I'm trying to help a crohns patient.Thanks


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 23, 2014)

oceangreen said:


> Amazing, definitely give us more updates.
> What type of research did you do in terms of picking the strains you did?


I just stumbled onto it. I was looking for high CBD/CBN strains.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, It's been 2 wks, that I started ingesting my Meds. Unfortunately it hasn't moved my PSA down. Pretty much zero effect. It sure gives your do,do a skunky aroma  Just to retrace my steps. I grew Cheese & Lemon skunk. Of those two, I made oil out of the lemon skunk. That strain was the most effective. When I ran out, my PSA, was down to 6 from 10.5. I've never gotten the same results. So now I'm using the Cheese again and it's not doing anything spectacular. So what have I done differently this time, that I did the first time? I try to be as accurate with my procedure as I can. Then it hit me! I haven't been as accurate as I should have been! 

The first time I made oil I used* Naptha* (white gas) as the solvent!!?? The rest of the time I used *methyl hydrate*! I'm wondering if different solvents with different boiling temps could be the problem? I couldn't find Naptha anywhere in town. I'll be looking far and wide for it today/tomorrow. Anybody have a idea along these lines?

Doug


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey man, I'm sorry your going through this illness and I have read this thread with some interest incase I may have the same worry some day. I notice you say that you grow lemon sunk, while i Believe that skunks are mainly sativa leaning, you could benefit a great deal from more of an indica type , or try these guys out.. bred for your needs specifically.http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/collections/cbd-crew-cannabis-seeds


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 23, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> Hey man, I'm sorry your going through this illness and I have read this thread with some interest incase I may have the same worry some day. I notice you say that you grow lemon sunk, while i Believe that skunks are mainly sativa leaning, you could benefit a great deal from more of an indica type , or try these guys out.. bred for your needs specifically.http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/collections/cbd-crew-cannabis-seeds


Thanks puffdatchronic. I'll have a looksee.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 23, 2014)

As far as boiling points of these solvents go Naptha (white gas) is [FONT=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana]Boiling Point: 160&#8211;220 °C (320&#8211;430 °F) and methanol (methyl hydrate ) [/FONT]Boiling Point 64.6°C ,Critical Temperature 512.5K [1] (*148.3°F*).


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 23, 2014)

1oldgoat said:


> Thanks puffdatchronic. I'll have a looksee.


I see one of the strains I've used. Critical Mass.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 23, 2014)

1oldgoat said:


> Well, It's been 2 wks, that I started ingesting my Meds. Unfortunately it hasn't moved my PSA down. Pretty much zero effect. It sure gives your do,do a skunky aroma  Just to retrace my steps. I grew Cheese & Lemon skunk. Of those two, I made oil out of the lemon skunk. That strain was the most effective. When I ran out, my PSA, was down to 6 from 10.5. I've never gotten the same results. So now I'm using the Cheese again and it's not doing anything spectacular. So what have I done differently this time, that I did the first time? I try to be as accurate with my procedure as I can. Then it hit me! I haven't been as accurate as I should have been!
> 
> Doug


Where you decarboxylating the buds first or just ingesting them raw/uncooked? Was there a different effect felt as far is the intensity/duration of the high between ingesting buds vs oil?


----------



## 1oldgoat (Mar 23, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Where you decarboxylating the buds first or just ingesting them raw/uncooked? Was there a different effect felt as far is the intensity/duration of the high between ingesting buds vs oil?


Huel.....I was just putting them in the blender raw (dried) with either V8 juice, Quick chocolate or Ovaltine. No decarboxylation, just down the hatch. There was "NO" high with the raw, but with vaping, it will set you on your @ss. I used the oil just as Rick Simpson describes and uses. I started low and went up to 1 gm per day. I could feel it at first but over a mth or so it wasn't felt.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello. Just thought I would let everyone know I have a little side by side grow going. No rules or anything, all in fun, wish I could give out prizes to the winner, but its against forum rules. Anyways I would like if everyone could join. I also added a side bonus. Lets see who can get those 3 ounce monster cola's or more  3 ounce contest thread -> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10396937/ 

side by side thread --> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10392841/


----------



## Kalooko (Apr 17, 2014)

Baking soda will raise your ph in your body cancer survives off acid and will die in higher alkaline! Google sodium bicarbonate and cancer! 3 dollar box of soda will save you Good luck


----------



## Green Medical (Apr 28, 2014)

HazyLeg said:


> TO make a long story short, my father was diagnosed with an enlarged, firm prostate. He was getting up 3-4 time a night to pee. At 63, he had never tried cannabis before. I made him RIck's oil using bubba kush and ak47. After 30 days on the Oil, he stopped getting up to pee. 60 days later he saw the same doctor who diagnosed him before. SHe examined and was stunned that she could not feel the prostate anymore. Psa normal. He also lost weight and says he never felt better. The oil WORKS! Keep it up, you really are curing yourself. Best of luck brother.



Thanks I will tell Simon the breeder of AK47. He will be proud of his work. Great story!


----------



## Green Medical (Apr 28, 2014)

elysium said:


> Are you using a Sativa or Indica strain?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I know of a supplier who gave a 60 gram treatment of sativa oil to a man with PC who failed to respond. He then took a 60 gram Indica oil and was cured.
> 
> ...




There is no more CBD in indicas than Sativas so that is not the reason. There has gotta be more tests done to find out what strains work and why. I know of someone cured with Sensi Star.


----------



## Green Medical (Apr 28, 2014)

cindysid said:


> Please continue to update! My husband has prostate cancer. He had his prostate removed in October of '10, and now his PSA is rising again. I have just harvested my first indica plant and we are going to do the extraction with butane as soon as the plant is dry enough. I have others growing that are not quite ready, but I will be using them to make oil also. He is scheduled to start radiation treatment in a couple of weeks and I am hoping that the oil can drop his PSA before then. When it was tested last month it was .2 which means the cancer is returning since he has no prostate. He is going to be tested again next Monday. He also has a lesion on his spine which may or may not be cancer. I will be sure to let you know if we get results.


Don`t eat butane extracts please.


----------



## cannadan (May 2, 2014)

+1,000,000


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 7, 2014)

I would seriously look into CBD-rich strains, and then work on a multi-faceted ingestion regimen using the whole plant, that includes some raw products along with your oil/etc...heck, you have the leaf material already, if you're growing to make oil.

I had (have) an auto-immune disease, and successfully put it into a long-term remission (after battling it for over a decade) using a combination of infused coconut oil capsules and juicing raw plant material of CBD-rich strains along with other regular vegetables, in a "green" juice. 

I started out sourcing and pheno hunting specific strains that are CBD-rich...Mr. Nice has a bunch of them through their CBD-Crew collaboration, but there are others too, Harlequin, A4 (Charlotte's Web), Omrita Rx, Cannatonic, and others.

I found that juicing was best done with the leaves, as the buds tended to gum up the juicer. With buds, you can blend them with a fat (coconut milk, almond milk, etc...) and fresh fruit/veg to make a smoothie, or make them into your favourite extract/butter/ingestable. I would juice 2-4c of fresh leaves every day, split up into 3-4 juices (drink a juice before each meal). If making a smoothie, you could whiz up a good sized bud with every smoothie.

With juicing, the key is raw plant material...ie: non-dried, preferably fresh off the plant. Contrary to popular opinion, even the act of drying your buds, the bud goes through partial-to-full decarboxylation, and if you're looking at ingesting large quantities of cannabis, but don't like the associated "high", you want to keep cannabinoids in their -A (acid) state.

I've followed the work of Dr. William Courtney for several years. I initially stumbled upon his work while I was trying to find answers and treatments in dealing with my stubborn AI disease, as the regular pharma route was doing my system in. (methotrexate, prednisone, celebrex, opiates, etc...). Check cannabisinternational dot org for more info on Dr. Courtney's work.

Keep posting your updates...we're very interested in your progress.


----------

